# EPITREN Rx Logging opportunity!~free bottle!



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2013)

*EPITREN Rx Logging opportunity!~free bottle!*

*I need 5 loggers with a decent post count/rep that reside in the USA. 

Logs must start no later than August 1st 2013.

Please post in this thread why I should choose you for a FREE bottle of EPITREN Rx*








*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Tren Rx*

*IronMagLabs EPITREN RX *is a unique two component blend of the active compound methylepithiostanol (_Epi_) and the prohormone Trenabol (_Tren_). This amazing blend is highly effective for promoting the alpha male feeling and a rock hard dry look. Users can expect steady lean muscle gains with zero bloat or excess fluid retention.





Epi is a hugely popular and effective methylated compound that has stood the test of time. First identified in the 1960's this compound possesses a whopping anabolic rating of 1,100 and androgenic rating of 91. Epi does not aromatize and in its unmethylated form it has been studied in humans to treat gynecomastia. In fact it was described in the literature as a steroidal antiestrogen! 






The unmethylated Tren component of this blend has a positive conversion to the potent and revered anabolic agent Trenbolone. Tren is one of the most effective compounds in terms of lean body mass gains accompanied by an increase in mental focus and an alpha male feeling. 

*IronMagLabs EPITREN RX *is excellent for cutting body fat while packing on lean body mass in the trained athlete or the regular gym rat. If proper nutrition, training and recovery are employed users can expect significant positive changes in body composition in just 4-6 short weeks.

*Nomenclature:*
2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol (EPI)-10 mg per capsule
Estra-4,9,11-triene-3,17-dione (TREN)-10 mg per capsule

_~heavyiron_
​


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would love to try this product.. I have tried a variety of oral products and this seems like a great product! i am currently cruising on 250mg test e, so I would be able to judge how well EPITREN Rx works for me.


----------



## Healthy1 (Jul 6, 2013)

decent post count = no        rep = good      USA = yes       newbie with clean receptors = YES  WINNER!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'd be up for it.  I have been keeping a weekly log for a good year now, and I did a log for Osta Rx (GREAT product btw!).

I update several times a week and can include pictures, weight, and caliper readings.  I just started cutting again after a short bulk to stimulate metabolism, so this would be an ideal product for me at this time.  Thanks for the consideration!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 7, 2013)

I can start immediately, keep a detailed log of training etc. ive used ironmaglabs products extensively and know how what to expect when they kick in. i have a relatively large post count and rep count. currently running halo ex and angel dust would like to add this to it. i have also used trenabol from blackstone labe before at 6 caps ED for 6 weeks


----------



## azokaei (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been thinking of running an epi/tren ph for a while, I might just have to order a bottle or two


----------



## nsp (Jul 7, 2013)

This stuff is gonna be fire.  Looking forward to the logs.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 10, 2013)

I would run a log. I've been here and ASF for awhile now. Only thing is I can't post pics due to my job (if that disqualifies me then I'll just buy it lol)


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2013)

Pics are not required at all. Just a truthful log of your experience. 

Pic of the product would be cool though if you guys could do that.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> I would love to try this product.. I have tried a variety of oral products and this seems like a great product! i am currently cruising on 250mg test e, so I would be able to judge how well EPITREN Rx works for me.





Healthy1 said:


> decent post count = no        rep = good      USA = yes       newbie with clean receptors = YES  WINNER!





docdoom77 said:


> I'd be up for it.  I have been keeping a weekly log for a good year now, and I did a log for Osta Rx (GREAT product btw!).
> 
> I update several times a week and can include pictures, weight, and caliper readings.  I just started cutting again after a short bulk to stimulate metabolism, so this would be an ideal product for me at this time.  Thanks for the consideration!





Eiserner Hahn said:


> I can start immediately, keep a detailed log of training etc. ive used ironmaglabs products extensively and know how what to expect when they kick in. i have a relatively large post count and rep count. currently running halo ex and angel dust would like to add this to it. i have also used trenabol from blackstone labe before at 6 caps ED for 6 weeks





NoCode8511 said:


> I would run a log. I've been here and ASF for awhile now. Only thing is I can't post pics due to my job (if that disqualifies me then I'll just buy it lol)



Please PM me a ship addy ASAP guys and IML will send out a bottle if you agree to a log.

Thanks!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 10, 2013)

Done and done!  Thanks for the opportunity.  The log will start the day after I receive the product!


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 10, 2013)

sent ya a pm


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 10, 2013)

Pm sent thanks heavy


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity HI! Pm sent


----------

